# Dan's Cubing Cheat Sheet App - Change Log



## dracine (Oct 30, 2017)

https://cubingcheatsheet.com

I thought sharing it with you guys. For now I would say it's for "beginner" speedcubers... This is not an exhaustive collection of algorithms yet but it will grow bigger over time.

The purpose of this site was to have the resources everyone at home needs in a single location. I wanted the content to be optimized for all screen sizes from older iPods, to my retina Macbook Pro or to our 29inch desktop monitor. The main goal was to efficiently fit as many algs as possible in one screen so that we can get rid of messy paper cheat sheets around the house! (portrait or landscape screen as well).

Enjoy!


*LATEST UPDATE*

Long overdue update!

The site popularity is growing, and many of you shared meaningful feedback in the last 2 years. Thank you for your continuous engagement and sharing areas of improvements that matters to you. Let's take a look at the latest changes:

New Features & Updates
- Progressive Web App capability added (Desktop, iOS, Android) for offline experience
- CSS "Print" stylesheets updated for Print and Print to PDF capability
- Fix Color Tiles on PLL Ub Perm case images
- Code Maintenance, Updates and Performance Improvements
Note: I often make small changes to the layout. If things looks weird or does not align properly from one session to another try to delete your browsing history/cache and launch the app/site again.

Perhaps you can share with me what you would like next?


*CHANGE LOG*

Edit 1: + Roux LSE 9 Edge Orientation cases added

Edit 2: Added couple of 3x3 patterns

Edit 3: More algs + New Domain http://cubingcheatsheet.com

Edit 4: New Content:

4-Look Last Layer (4LLL) CFOP algorithms added
(2LOLL & 2LPLL Combined Page)
38 OLL algorithms added
15 PLL algorithms added
Edit 5: New Content & Features:

3x3x3 pattern added (1)
4x4x4 patterns added (4)
5x5x5 patterns added (5)
"Pause" added in the visualization of algorithms on alg.cubing.net to help with the learning process
High level context section added to some algorithm pages
Edit 6: New Content:

CMLL algorithms added (42)
Edit 7: New Content:

4x4x4 L2C algorithms added (2)
5x5x5 L2C algorithms added (2)
6x6x6 Reduction algorithms added (8)
6x6x6 pretty patterns added (6)
Edit 8: New Content:

COLL algorithms added (42)
Edit 9: New Content:

3x3x3 VLS/WV algorithms added (27)
Edit 10: New Content:

3x3x3 Customizable COLL color neutral (CN) algorithms added (42)
3x3x3 Customizable ROUX CMLL color neutral (CN) algorithms added (42)
Edit 11: New Features & Updates:

Progressive Web App capability added (Desktop, iOS, Android) for offline experience
CSS "Print" stylesheet updated for Print and Print to PDF capability
Fix Color Tiles on PLL Ub Perm case images
Code Maintenance, Updates and Performance Improvements


----------



## Zerksies (Oct 30, 2017)

Looks like it's on the way to be a great site. When your done i would like to see where you can download a PDF of all the cheat sheets.


----------



## dracine (Oct 30, 2017)

Zerksies said:


> Looks like it's on the way to be a great site. When your done i would like to see where you can download a PDF of all the cheat sheets.


Thanks for the feedback #Zerksies! I appreciate  I don't think I will ever create downloadable PDFs for this site. There is already plenty of good printable PDFs out there (like on www.cubeskills.com). The whole point of making a "responsive" website is to get rid of paper / printable PDFs. (_responsive website means a website that can be viewed from any screen sizes and devices with optimal content placement => ipod touch, phones, tablets desktop monitors, etc._)


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 30, 2017)

I thought it was spelled ortega?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 30, 2017)

Looks great. But why not Alg.db? It is very cool.


----------



## dracine (Oct 30, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> I thought it was spelled ortega?


You are right. My mistake! Thanks


----------



## dracine (Oct 30, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Looks great. But why not Alg.db? It is very cool.


Thanks! What do you mean by Alg.db?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 30, 2017)

The website most people use for Algs.


----------



## dracine (Oct 30, 2017)

Good question, I didn't even know it existed. lol Looks like a database site with ton of info. I can see how it can overwhelming for beginners or the younger cubers. The twisty.js visualization does not seem to work yet.  Great source though I like it! I might link to it for future algs I add to the site. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 30, 2017)

This is a great alternative. Is the plan to have an app? If so that is very convenient for no internet drives/ flights and such.


----------



## dracine (Oct 30, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> This is a great alternative. Is the plan to have an app? If so that is very convenient for no internet drives/ flights and such.


I have no plans yet but I am open to suggestions. If the site get some traction/popularity, sure, I can look into into creating an app for offline use at some point. In the mean time, I think modern desktop browsers allow offline view of websites but I am not sure about mobile browsers. I'll see how the community respond to this site and we'll go from there.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 30, 2017)

Sounds great, the picture on the post looks like an app on a phone, thats why I was assuming that you would have one.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 30, 2017)

I have some ideas.
1. A PDF for downloading algs
2. A place on your profile pic that shows what % of an alg set that you know
3. You check off an alg once learned
4. Have a place to request algs and alg sets
5. A place to share algs you use for others to use
6. A way to race an another user to learn an alg set, and you get notification when you lose


----------



## dracine (Oct 30, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> I have some ideas.
> 1. A PDF for downloading algs
> 2. A place on your profile pic that shows what % of an alg set that you know
> 3. You check off an alg once learned
> ...


Duly noted. Thanks for showing interest!


----------



## dracine (Nov 11, 2017)

*New Content & Features*
- 3x3x3 pattern added (1)
- 4x4x4 patterns added (4)
- 5x5x5 patterns added (5)
- "Pause" added in the visualization of algorithms on alg.cubing.net to help with the learning process
- High level context section added to some algorithm pages​


----------



## dracine (Nov 18, 2017)

*New Content*
- Roux CMLL algorithms added (42)


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Nov 18, 2017)

You're well on your way to pass alg.db ! I think you are the first person to come up with names for all 57 OLLs Like some other people mentioned an app would be nice, also having an, "Alg Junk Yard." Where any user can place the algs they know. And maybe sometime adding COLL, WV, ZBLL???


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 19, 2017)

Sweet updates, Keep it up! Love the patterns. Think once new algs are added, you are new best site! Alg junk yard... Please! What is 2-4F’ mean?


----------



## dracine (Nov 20, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> You're well on your way to pass alg.db ! I think you are the first person to come up with names for all 57 OLLs Like some other people mentioned an app would be nice, also having an, "Alg Junk Yard." Where any user can place the algs they know. And maybe sometime adding COLL, WV, ZBLL???



Thanks! I think Alg.db serve another purpose, it's an incredible source of algorithm variations. I wanted cubingcheatsheet.com to focus on the user experience first rather than having tons of algs for each cases. I don't know all the methods but as I add alg sets I'll keep doing researches to make I include the most easy to learn and widely accepted algs. I am always open to recommendations in this regard.

If ever the site get enough traction to build an app or webapp, I'll definitely consider an "alg junk ward" feature. Seems the logical and useful thing to do. 

I picked up the names for the OLL cases around the web. I just consolidated my research on the site for everyone's benefits. 

Thanks for the feedback! It means a lot.


----------



## dracine (Nov 20, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Sweet updates, Keep it up! Love the patterns. Think once new algs are added, you are new best site! Alg junk yard... Please! What is 2-4F’ mean?



Good question! I picked up this notation on alg.cubing.net. It translate to: "Turn the 2nd to the 4th layer from the Front face anti-clock wise." You can visualize the alg sequence on a virtual cube here and pause each step. You will be able to see what each sequence steps translate to on a virtual cube.

Tips for website algorithm pages:

Click or tap any case image to view the algorithm variations. If I couldn’t find any variants, I linked the source where I found the algorithm.
Click or tap any algorithm sequence to visualize the steps on a virtual cube on alg.cubing.net by Lucas Garron.


----------



## dracine (Nov 25, 2017)

*New Content*

4x4x4 L2C algorithms added (2)
5x5x5 L2C algorithms added (2)
6x6x6 Reduction algorithms added (8)
6x6x6 pretty patterns added (6)


----------



## dracine (Dec 3, 2017)

*New Content*
- COLL algorithms added (42)


----------



## dracine (Dec 10, 2017)

*New Content*

3x3x3 VLS/WV algorithms added (27)


----------



## TomasH (Jan 3, 2018)

Nice site! My New Year resolution was to get under 30 seconds after using a custom "corners first" method for the last 30 years! (Yeah, I am *that* old - lol). Your site works nicely on my phone and will be my starting guide. A quick correction please on the 3x3x3 CFOP 2FL page. Case 19 and 22 has the same picture. The edge piece of 19 should be blue, not red.


----------



## dracine (Jan 5, 2018)

TomasH said:


> Nice site! My New Year resolution was to get under 30 seconds after using a custom "corners first" method for the last 30 years! (Yeah, I am *that* old - lol). Your site works nicely on my phone and will be my starting guide. A quick correction please on the 3x3x3 CFOP 2FL page. Case 19 and 22 has the same picture. The edge piece of 19 should be blue, not red.



Thanks! I appreciate the feedback and I am glad the content is useful for you  Good catch on the cases 19 and 22. I made the correction. If you clear your browser history cache you will be able to see the correction. Thanks again for letting me know!!


----------



## dracine (Sep 7, 2019)

*LATEST UPDATE*

Long overdue update!

The site popularity is growing, and many of you shared meaningful feedback in the last 2 years. Thank you for your continuous engagement and sharing areas of improvements that matters to you. Let's take a look at the latest changes:

New Features & Updates
- Progressive Web App capability added (Desktop, iOS, Android) for offline experience
- CSS "Print" stylesheets updated for Print and Print to PDF capability
- Fix Color Tiles on PLL Ub Perm case images
- Code Maintenance, Updates and Performance Improvements
- Note: I often make small changes to the layout. If things looks weird or does not align properly from one session to another try to delete your browsing history/cache and launch the app/site again.

Perhaps you can share with me what you would like next?


----------

